# Richard Capel on the translated Old Testament scriptures as the word of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2020)

... So again, the _Thessalonians,_ being _Grecians,_ did not understand the _Hebrew,_ yet they were commanded to _prove all things:_ By what? why by the Scriptures, and this was the Old Testament which, they understanding not (the _Hebrew)_ then it cannot but be meant of the translation.

This Conclusion I think is clear, sith the Churches of the Gentiles were commanded to read Moses and the Prophets, and read them they could not but in a translation; therefore translations are commanded by God, as an Ordinance and constitution of Heaven itself. ...

For more, see Richard Capel on the translated Old Testament scriptures as the word of God.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

